# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  مقایسه بین وب سرویس و WCF

## ایمان اختیاری

چند روز پیش توی وبلاگ آقای نصیری مطلبی بود در مورد مقایسه بین وب سرویس ( asmx ) و WCF
مطالب خلاصه بود 
حالا از دوستان تقاضا دارم اگه لطف کنید و یه کم راهنمایی کنید که مزایا و معایل این دوتا چیه متشکر می شم 
مخصوصا روی بحث سرعت پاسخگویی به درخواست کلاینت ها و اینکه وقتی حدود 80 تا کلاینت درخواست داشته باشن ( از لحاظ بار روی سرور منظورمه ) رفتار هر کدوم چطوره 
متشکرم

----------


## xamfia

بنده توی شماره اردیبهشت *"ماهنامه وب"* یک مقاله مفصل در این زمینه(یعنی مقایسه بین وب سرویس های asmx و WCF) ارائه کردم.فکر کنم می تونه مشکله تون رو حل کنه.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

سلام . راستش من دو سه جا رو که می شناختم سر زدم ولی نتونستم مقاله ی شما رو پیدا کنم ..امکانش هست که اینجا آپلودش کنید ؟

----------


## xamfia

> سلام . راستش من دو سه جا رو که می شناختم سر زدم ولی نتونستم مقاله ی شما رو پیدا کنم ..امکانش هست که اینجا آپلودش کنید ؟


دوست من از لحاض اخلاق علمی تا نشریه مذکور این اجازه را ندهد من نمیتوانم متن مربوطه را در وب منتشر کنم.اما سعی میکنم این اجازه را بگیرم و در اولین فرصت در همین تاپیک قرار دهم. :چشمک:

----------


## Jean Reno

*مقایسه* *WCF** با وب سرویس ها*
البته مهمترین تفاوت بین وب سرویس ها و Wcf ها این است که وب سرویس ها ،Stateless هستند یعنی هیچ سابقه ای از درخواست های رد و بد شده نگاه نمی دارد اما WCF ، یک سرویس StateFull ارائه می دهد که سوابق درخواست های رد  و بدل شده را بصورت Session ها در خود نگاه می دارد 

البته جدول زیر که بصورت یک تصویر ضمیمه شده هم جالبه

----------


## eshpilen

ظاهرا فاتحهء asmx خوندس  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## stahad1

اگه می شد لینک اون ماهنامه را می گذاشتید خیلی ممنون می شدم

----------

